# H& S protein skimmer parts ?? (aquabee)



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking for a pin wheel for the AQUABEE 2001. Anybody know where I can find parts?
I bought it about 10 years ago and the impeller is getting ripe. I know I bought it somewhere in the Toronto area but can't recall the name.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Contact Ken @SUM (your closest LFS) as he deals with the Canadian distributor of Deltec where the AP600 uses the AB2000/1 PW pump.

Reef Concept in QC has the AB UP 2000/1 but not sure if it's the same. Contact them to find out.

HTH


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey thanks!
I was just in to see him today. Next week I will ask him if he can get me the wheel 

Thanks again!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Regretably, Ken is not able to get the parts for this.

I contacted someone in QUE. to see if he can get parts. No reply as yet. I know that the price is just over $100.00 for the part, so I am thinking that I might look for a brand new protein skimmer (octopus or its second cousin the SWC) that way I know that I can get parts if I ever need them in the future.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

On second thought I will pass on the SWC protein skimmer... Apparently the company has a nefarious reputation. Not that the product isn't good as others, but from what I read regarding legal battles and other rumours, I think that I will pass on SWC.

Reef Octopus seems nice... any other suggestions?
180 gallon tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

What's the budget, total water volume and end goal bio-load?

I quite like the Reef Octopus Diablo DC line of skimmers. If space is an issue, the PRO-SSS will fit the bill. I like that you can dial down the pump speed as IMHO/E too much of an air draw will lead to dust/salt build-up in the venturi and it will "overskim" which is an issue with the BB pumps. 

With a clients SRO 5000sss, I've drilled a hole in the muffler for the Tunze ATO line to flush out any blockage. Hasn't hiccuped since but the mess, recurring problem and trying "everything imaginable" for 6months, I was ready to chuck it!

HTH


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My total water volume @ 200 gallons and the bio load should be moderate... Not extremely crowded.

As far as a budget??? I am so far indebt from this hobby that I want to do it right the first time for as little as possible. 
My priority is having a quiet system that runs properly. I would like an external skimmer (my sump is getting crowded/ may have to plumb a second beside the first sump) to start, but again it is more important to do it right.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

External skimmers are more expensive than their in sump equivalent plus you will need a feed pump and plumbing.

If the sump is getting tight for space, a secondary sump will be the easiest route to take with roughly the same cost differential. Not knowing the space/decor around your system, you can place an external skimmer on a stand outside of the cabinet area to "show your gear" or build a cabinet next to the system to hide the skimmer and extra storage. 

All in all, it's going to be an "investment" into the system. Hopefully the QC source can get you the PW impeller as it would just be easier to spend $100-150 on a part that you know the skimmer works well for the system vs ~$450+ (int) to ~$700(Ext+pump) for the something new and have to move/redesign the sump system.


----------

